# general question about handlines and trolling



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Does anybody have suggestions for a handline setup to hang off the stern cleat? Also known as a Cuban yo-yo, I think.

I have a friend who uses parachute cord-->planer-->lure (Clark spoon) and it worked well. I'd like to have more of a spread so that I don't have to use two rods for trolling. 

Will just be cruising for mackerel, bluefish, and whatnot. How do y'all rig these from the cleat connection to the lure?

Wasn't sure where to post this, as this is an inshore/offshore question. Thanks for any help!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Does anybody have suggestions for a handline setup to hang off the stern cleat? Also known as a Cuban yo-yo, I think.
> 
> I have a friend who uses parachute cord-->planer-->lure (Clark spoon) and it worked well. I'd like to have more of a spread so that I don't have to use two rods for trolling.
> 
> ...


We used to do that with a planer but we used a big rubber bungee so it would have a little forgiveness when a big fish hits. Rig it just like a shock cord on a speargun with the little rubber shock absorber built in to it.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Use a Sea-Striker high speed planer kit, which attaches to the stern cleat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've fished handlines for albacore in the pacific and the setup was 25ft of parachute chord with a snap on one end and a loop on the other. About a foot from the loop, we tied the chord to a 12-16 inch section of bungee. We tied the chord to both ends of the bungee with about 2 ft or so of cord between the 2 knots so that the bungee would stretch a little before coming tight on the chord. We hung anywhere from 2 to 5 of these off the back of the boat and just watched the bungee. When you saw it stretch, fish on!

For spanish and such I'm not sure a setup like that woudl be necessary but I will say that with a little bit of shock absorbency built in, you probably won't lose as many.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Chris. I enjoyed fishing that way. I had never thought of it before my friend brought his on board, but it worked well and freed up two rods/ rodholders. Just want to try it out and see what happens.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Nitzey, I think that's what I'll use.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

OK I finally took some pics for you on this one. I went from planers to down riggers and now I'm back to planers. This is the set up that I use and it works well for me.

The first pic should have showed the 1/4 inch line, sampson braided is best, connected to t heavy duty swivel, crimped or spliced on a thimble with a loop on the other end for putting on your cleat.

The second pic has about 50 feet of 400 lb mono from the cleat rope to the planer. The rope end is crimped tot he heavy duty swivel. The planer end has a big three way swivel about a foot above the planer swivel. Connect a outrigger release clip as shown. What that does is prevent a lot of accidental trips of the planer when fish hit your trolled lure off the release clip. You will have to experiment with the clip tension and the lures you plan on using to get the tension settings right.

The third pic shows the planer and connection. Again use a heavy duty snap swivel and a crimped on thimble.

With this set up you can use different planers just snap them on with the big snap swivel. I use a #8 planer with small light lures or Ballyhoo. I use a #32 planer for the bigger lures.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Kim said:


> OK I finally took some pics for you on this one. I went from planers to down riggers and now I'm back to planers. This is the set up that I use and it works well for me.
> 
> The first pic should have showed the 1/4 inch line, sampson braided is best, connected to t heavy duty swivel, crimped or spliced on a thimble with a loop on the other end for putting on your cleat.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks Kim. Might have more questions later. I'm really only interested in using the hand lines for kings and spanish and blues.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

For Kings and Spanish I would just buy the prerigged planers at Half Hitch. For light spoons and live baits a #8 planer is all you will need. I think they are about $30 a pop.


----------



## junglegoober (Nov 12, 2010)

Waaycool makes some really nice handlines for serious offshore fishing, check out the gallery, there's a pic with a cooler full of wahoo and they're just throwing another one on top of the pile. A bit more expensive but one is on my Christmas list!

http://www.waaycool.com/wc_photos.html


----------

